# The Breakout! All Female MMA Event



## Azural (Mar 14, 2007)

Anyone get a chance to see this?  Took place in Minneapolis, MN last Saturday.  Going to be out on DVD and PPV soon, just though I would see what people had to say about it.


----------



## redfang (Mar 15, 2007)

Haven't seen it, but would like to. There are some good female fighters out there who deserve some exposure.


----------



## rutherford (Mar 15, 2007)

A couple of the fighters have MySpace pages with pictures of the event.  

http://www.myspace.com/1011519
http://www.myspace.com/kellygavin

Some of the other fighters:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laura_D'Auguste
http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?fighterID=6505
http://www.sherdog.com/fightfinder/fightfinder.asp?FighterID=11512
http://www.midwestfights.com/ajjenkins.html
http://www.lizposener.com/


----------



## Azural (Mar 15, 2007)

The DVD should be coming out sometime soon.  See it when you get a chance.  Welchlin did outstanding against Megumi.


----------



## Carol (Mar 15, 2007)

Azural said:


> The DVD should be coming out sometime soon.  See it when you get a chance.  Welchlin did outstanding against Megumi.



I'll definitely be looking for that DVD.  I love catching events like this...I wish there were more of them!  Thanks for the info


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 15, 2007)

I think the guys over at UFC are afraid of having the stigma of "chick fight" put on these types of matches.  If they'd stop and actually take a look at some of these events they'd realize that these women can really fight well and with great technical ability.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Mar 15, 2007)

I have rolled against Shayna Bezlar in BJJ tournaments...the girl is fantastic!

The level of female MMA is certainly rising.  Even in stodgy Winnipeg we are having our first female MMA fight in less than a month on the UCW card.  I can hardly wait to see it.


----------

